# Cost?



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

Since I'm getting a small herd of does really soon I'm going to need a LGD to keep everyone safe. Since I'm a small homestead I am working on a budget. A large part of my budget went to fencing and building shelters. How much should I expect to spend on a LGD puppy? I'm in California if that helps. The breed I really want is Great P mixed with Anatolian Shepard I think that medium size coat will hold up well to Cali mountain weather. If I can't find mixes available near me which I haven't found any yet I think a purebred Great P will work I'll just have to stay on top of coat management. Also should I get 2 at the same time or just 1 and then later bring in a second dog?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If you need immediate protection, you'll have to find an experienced adult dog that is already trained in livestock protection as puppies are not reliable for at least 1.5 years. Many folks choose to add a puppy if they have a good adult LGD so the adult will keep the puppy in line and the puppy will be of reliable guarding age in a couple years when the original LGD is older. I would get the adult good and bonded with your herd for at least 6 months before considering adding a puppy if you go that route. 

In my area a trained/experienced adult LGD might cost $1,500 or so but are very hard to come by here.


----------



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm looking more for a LGD puppy. Don't really want to start with an Adult I have too many different type of animals to risk bringing in an adult who isn't used to rabbits or other dogs. A puppy would adjust to my requirements a lot better.


----------

